# removing faceplate nails?



## miked187 (May 30, 2013)

how does on remove these nails on the cabinet knob faceplates? Not enough meat on the head to grab them, is there a special tool?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you are wanting to save the hardware, I would probably drill them out. :smile:


----------



## miked187 (May 30, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> If you are wanting to save the hardware, I would probably drill them out. :smile:


Not wanting to save, hardware update project


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

miked187 said:


> Not wanting to save, hardware update project


Slide/drive something thin (sharp putty knife) under the plate and work them loose. :smile:


----------



## miked187 (May 30, 2013)

after some careful poking and prodding the putty knife did the trick, thanks for the pointer in the right direction


----------

